# If you could hang out with anyone...



## SuperFlex (Jan 12, 2005)

for a day who would it be? Any person throughout history... And why?


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

i buried a dog in a state park in nevada. a big no no. when we went back to visit his grave it was swarming w cops, choppers the whole 9 yards. obviously they thought it was a human. when i finally dared to go back someone from that day had taken the time to take the white rocks i had piled on his grave and make a big circle with them where i had buried him. i would like the chance to thank that person and tell them what it meant to me.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 12, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i buried a dog in a state park in nevada. a big no no. when we went back to visit his grave it was swarming w cops, choppers the whole 9 yards. obviously they thought it was a human. when i finally dared to go back someone from that day had taken the time to take the white rocks i had piled on his grave and make a big circle with them where i had buried him. i would like the chance to thank that person and tell them what it meant to me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

you thought i was going to say arnold huh?


----------



## largepkg (Jan 12, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> i buried a dog in a state park in nevada. a big no no. when we went back to visit his grave it was swarming w cops, choppers the whole 9 yards. obviously they thought it was a human. when i finally dared to go back someone from that day had taken the time to take the white rocks i had piled on his grave and make a big circle with them where i had buried him. i would like the chance to thank that person and tell them what it meant to me.




OK RG, I confess... It was me. What can I say? I have a soft spot for animals and the women who love them.


----------



## Flex (Jan 12, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you thought i was going to say arnold huh?



no, but i will....

The one and only, the greatest....Ahhhnold Schwarzenegger


----------



## LittleKid (Jan 12, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> no, but i will....
> 
> The one and only, the greatest....Ahhhnold Schwarzenegger


 Seconded, so many things I could learn from him in a day...


----------



## Flex (Jan 12, 2005)

i think the most intriguing thing about him, besides obviously the fact he has the greatest "life resume" of all time, is that he never had a "typical" job, if you will.

in other words, he never worked a 4 hour shift bussing tables or as a cashier.

As a kid, since they were relatively poor, him and his brother used to beg for money. Then he came to America and Joe Weider gave him an apt., car and cash in exchange for using his face and physique. Next (obviously) was becoming one of the biggest film stars of all time, and then terminating Gray Davis as Gov.

It'd be funny as hell to see a jacked teenage Arnold behind the counter, of say a Subway...."Did jou vont mustahhd on yowa sandvich owa not?"


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> The one and only, the greatest....Ahhhnold Schwarzenegger



agreed.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 12, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> The one and only, the greatest....Ahhhnold



Actaully he prefers to be called "Arnie".  Yep, that's who I'd spend the day with, Arnold Palmer.










P.S.  No, I'm not joking.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 12, 2005)

Leonardo Da Vinci.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2005)

You guys are a bunch of fags, I'd spend my day with 1955 Bettie Page.


----------



## Little Wing (Jan 12, 2005)

i put pics of her in the penis game thread... we turned into an art gallery quite a ways back


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 12, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> You guys are a bunch of fags, I'd spend my day with 1955 Bettie Page.



OK, so whatchoo gonna do with the other 23 hours, 59 minutes and 55 seconds?


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 12, 2005)

Arnold, without a doubt!!!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> OK, so whatchoo gonna do with the other 23 hours, 59 minutes and 55 seconds?


Hey I'm young I'd have a chance to recoup which is usually about 3 minutes, instead of fidgeting with it for 23:59:57 trying to get the viagra to kick in again.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Leonardo Da Vinci.



may I ask why?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> may I ask why?


Aside from being gay, he was brilliant.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2005)

Arnold---Nuff said
Babe Ruth---The best player ever.He knew how to have fun.
Rodney Dangerfield---Just too listen to him joke around.
Vieope---Is he human.
Albob---He can tell me how life was before they invented the Automobile. 
Bruce Lee---One in a million.
Rockygazer69----The orgies we could have.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> for a day who would it be? Any person throughout history... And why?




Your mom, because I hear she's a real hottie  (waiting for pics)


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your mom, because I hear she's a real hottie  (waiting for pics)


Not really.......she sent me her pic..........


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2005)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Not really.......she sent me her pic..........


That's the love child of Cher and Gomer Pyle.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

for sure big ARNOLD I wont even get into why becasue im sure most of you know my "love" for arnold...!!!


----------



## maniclion (Jan 12, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> for sure big ARNOLD I wont even get into why becasue im sure most of you know my "love" for arnold...!!!


Why the "" around love you mean in a Truman Capote/Elton John kind of love or you just have a deep manly respect for him?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Aside from being gay, he was brilliant.



I was asking TCD.

there are many brilliant people in history, why this particular person?


----------



## Flex (Jan 12, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> The one and only, the greatest....Ahhhnold Schwarzenegger




actually, Arnold or Jesus Christ


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2005)

> for sure big ARNOLD I wont even get into why becasue im sure most of you know my "love" for arnold...!!!


We remember.  



> Why the "" around love you mean in a Truman Capote/Elton John kind of love or you just have a deep manly respect for him?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 12, 2005)

Not Arnold, thats all I know.


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 12, 2005)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> you thought i was going to say arnold huh?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your mom, because I hear she's a real hottie  (waiting for pics)


 ........................................................................


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 12, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Not really.......she sent me her pic..........


*FINALLY!!!*   WE KNOW WHAT YOU REALLY LOOK LIKE! *jackass... *


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 12, 2005)

Dale Earnhardt for the rush
Carlos Hathcock for the skill
Ronald Reagan for the privilege

Now... if I could go BACK in time and spend a day with someone I'd really love to go back and spend a day knocking some sense into myself and convincing me to invest in microsoft, and real estate.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2005)

bkc said:
			
		

> *FINALLY!!!* WE KNOW WHAT YOU REALLY LOOK LIKE! *jackass... *


  You twit I am your *Mother!*


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2005)

Who is *Carlos Hathcock* ?


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 12, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You twit I am your *Mother!*


That sucks because I was just going to say I wanna piece of that! Oh well... What time you gonna tuck me in momma... 

BTW!!! I have never been more kidding in my entire life!


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 12, 2005)

This person isn't real but I would want to hang with Tony Montana. The world is MINE.

But to answer the question, It would be Che Guevara.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 12, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Who is *Carlos Hathcock* ?


The most infamous Marine Corps sniper who ever lived.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 12, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> The most infamous Marine Corps sniper who ever lived.


Read a little about him....Real cool.


----------



## QuestionGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

Now if I think realistikly, I would love to go back in time and have a better relationship with my dad, now that I am older and am responible for myself I really wish that my dad and I were closer, and I wish I could delete all the hurtfull things that I did and especially said to him and he did to me....he was always kind of an asshole but we always had whatever we wanted financially, I know I love him and he loves me but we cant go without fighting for a second and we havnt been "functioning" right for over 2 years now even tho we live in the same house......ugghhh, sorry I wrote this I just felt good about it.....lol go ahead and make fun of me now!!


----------



## Flex (Jan 13, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> But to answer the question, It would be Che Guevara.



Aha, my old boy Ernesto


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 13, 2005)

My grandfather.  He passed away when I was too young to appreciate how cool he was.  I'd love to be able to have some conversations with him now.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> no, but i will....
> 
> The one and only, the greatest....Ahhhnold Schwarzenegger


Screw that, ..... aria giovanni


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 13, 2005)

Mentzer...


----------



## Rocco32 (Jan 13, 2005)

Pontius Pilate


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

Now that I think about it... it's a toss up between Aria Giovanni and Leonardo da vinci.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 13, 2005)

Prolly no one...  I am kinda introverted. and couldn't really give a shit to meet anyone.  They are no better than any other person on this planet.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

IainDaniel said:
			
		

> Prolly no one... I am kinda introverted. and couldn't really give a shit to meet anyone. They are no better than any other person on this planet.


 
If there are worse people, there has to be the opposite 

IMHO you can learn something from everybody... just not Johnny.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 13, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> The most infamous Marine Corps sniper who ever lived.



Did you ever read his book?  I can't remember the number, but it was something like "49 Confirmed Kills".  What a FANTASTIC book.  Sent chills up my spine.   Terribly sad the way he died.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Leonardo Da Vinci.


Holy crap, I didn't see this one.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 13, 2005)

93 confirmed... probably well over 150 if you count his close combat support missions. He kept a journal of every mission he went on. Yes, he was an amazing individual, not just in his skill with a rifle, but overall as a quality person in general. True Hero.


----------



## Flex (Jan 13, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> 93 confirmed... probably well over 150 if you count his close combat support missions. He kept a journal of every mission he went on. Yes, he was an amazing individual, not just in his skill with a rifle, but overall as a quality person in general. True Hero.



he killed 150 people? wow  

Adolf Hitler killed 6 million. Or how about a Caesar. They're in the 10's of millions.


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 13, 2005)

Michael Moore.   

well, no.. that would be wasting the privelage of meeting anyone. I'd shoot the breeze with God.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 13, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> he killed 150 people? wow
> 
> Adolf Hitler killed 6 million. Or how about a Caesar. They're in the 10's of millions.


Don't forget Stalin. They've lost count of the victoms of his murderous reign.

Tell you what..... you sit there and cast your assumptions and castigations. I'm sure it probably helps you feel more sanctified in some way. I'll sit here and thank God that I'm alive because I had guys like Carlos Hathcock watching my back.

I'm sure you and many like you can don your little peace symbols and chant the "make love not war" slogans but quite frankly I'm all for guys like Hathcock nailing bad guys and helping to prevent our troops from coming home in a box.

The Sniper is a dirty but necessary profession indeed, But I take exception to ignorant people comparing a hero like Carlos Hathcock to the likes of Hitler.


----------



## Flex (Jan 13, 2005)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Tell you what..... you sit there and cast your assumptions and castigations. I'm sure it probably helps you feel more sanctified in some way..



Hmmmm. Nah, it doesn't. 




			
				Witmaster said:
			
		

> I'll sit here and thank God that I'm alive because I had guys like Carlos Hathcock watching my back..



I sit here and thank God that i'm alive because i had ALL the soldiers who've ever fought in a meaningful war for the United States watching my back.




			
				Witmaster said:
			
		

> I'm sure you and many like you can don your little peace symbols and chant the "make love not war" slogans.



wow, you're funny  




			
				Witmaster said:
			
		

> but quite frankly I'm all for guys like Hathcock nailing bad guys and helping to prevent our troops from coming home in a box..



Well fuckin' A! Nailing bad guys you say? Like this guy is SO special cuz HIS service is SO much more gallant than all the other soldiers who've ever fought and killed and died for our country.

My point was, you seemed to be so proud that, NOOOOOO, he didn't kill 43, and not even 93, he killed over 150 people. You wanna get THAT technical? What about the two guys on the Enola Gay who dropped the bombs to end WWII. I'd say they're pretty much more to thank than a sniper who hides back and picks off guys from 100's of yards away.

and quite frankly, like Tony Montana said to Sosa's boy in Scarface before he killed him for wanting to blow up a car full of women and children, 
"Wha, jou a fuckin' little rat dat can't look someone in da face when you kill dem?"




			
				Witmaster said:
			
		

> The Sniper is a dirty but necessary profession indeed, But I take exception to ignorant people comparing a hero like Carlos Hathcock to the likes of Hitler.



And no, i wasn't COMPARING him to Hitler. I was merely making the same ridiculous comparison to glorify death that you made, plain and simple.

I would've liked to thank Carlos Hathcock for what he did to this country, had i ever met him in person. But do i think he's anymore chivalrous for killing not 43, not 93, but over 150 people as opposed to the soldier who may only kill 1? absolutely NOT.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 13, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> I sit here and thank God that i'm alive because i had ALL the soldiers who've ever fought in a meaningful war for the United States watching my back.


  Your Welcome.






			
				Flex said:
			
		

> wow, you're funny


 whatever.






			
				Flex said:
			
		

> Well fuckin' A! Nailing bad guys you say? Like this guy is SO special cuz HIS service is SO much more gallant than all the other soldiers who've ever fought and killed and died for our country.


 I never said that and quite frankly, he never said that either.



			
				Flex said:
			
		

> My point was, you seemed to be so proud that, NOOOOOO, he didn't kill 43, and not even 93, he killed over 150 people. You wanna get THAT technical? What about the two guys on the Enola Gay who dropped the bombs to end WWII. I'd say they're pretty much more to thank than a sniper who hides back and picks off guys from 100's of yards away.


  You see, there you go.... painting the sniper as if he were some kind of coward.  It's pretty obvious you have absolutely no clue about Hathcock.  Perhaps you might read about how he was taken out of the war before you go painting such a disparaging picture of him.



			
				Flex said:
			
		

> and quite frankly, like Tony Montana said to Sosa's boy in Scarface before he killed him for wanting to blow up a car full of women and children,
> "Wha, jou a fuckin' little rat dat can't look someone in da face when you kill dem?"


  I have.  I seriously doubt you have.






			
				Flex said:
			
		

> And no, i wasn't COMPARING him to Hitler. I was merely making the same ridiculous comparison to glorify death that you made, plain and simple.


  No one is glorifying death here.  regardless, Hathcock still holds the record.  That's the point that was being made.  Sorry you misunderstood.



			
				Flex said:
			
		

> I would've liked to thank Carlos Hathcock for what he did to this country, had i ever met him in person. But do i think he's anymore chivalrous for killing not 43, not 93, but over 150 people as opposed to the soldier who may only kill 1? absolutely NOT.


  I never said that either.  Hathcock never said it.  ALBOB never said it.  I'm not sure where you got this from but it certainly wasn't from me.

Now, like it or not I think we are on the same side here.  My original retort was probably a bit ill-tempered because I took offense to your lumping Hathcock and Hitler into the same catagory.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 13, 2005)

*Oh, and one more thing....*



			
				Flex said:
			
		

> ...But do i think he's anymore chivalrous for killing not 43, not 93, but over 150 people as opposed to the soldier who may only kill 1? absolutely NOT.


What about the soldiers who serve in combat zones and never kill an enemy soldier?  Are they any less chivalrous?  I don't think so.

People in general seem to have this tendency to glamorize the infantry because we are the front-runners in harm's way.  We are the ones pouring steel on target with the embeded media there to report every dirty little detail.  It should be noted for the record that it takes the combined efforts of the ENTIRE military to win a campain.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2005)

There are many people I would like to meet, but one person I would like to talk with is the soldier who was responsible for dropping the 1st atomic bomb to ever claim civilian lives on Hiroshima. They did not have satellite remote controls then, so there was one man who released the bomb. Imagine the emotions you feel knowing your actions are about to kill millions of unsuspecting people. I don't think he was wrong in any way, he was just following orders, I just want to know what you feel before you drop something that kills hundreds of thousands instantly and millions in the long run.


----------



## Witmaster (Jan 13, 2005)

A soldier in Afghanistan was being debriefed after he had sniped a terrorist insurgent just as the bad guy was about to shoot an RPG into a U.S. military convoy.  during the debrief one of the shrinks asked "what did you feel after you pulled the trigger?"

Soldier calmly responded, "Oh... about 5 pounds of recoil."


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> he killed 150 people? wow
> 
> Adolf Hitler killed 6 million. Or how about a Caesar. They're in the 10's of millions.


He personaly killed that many, those other guys had the hired help do it.


----------



## Jayhoo (Jan 13, 2005)

Karl Marx
Taras Shevchenko
or Nikita Servgeyevich Khrushchev


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 13, 2005)

QuestionGuy said:
			
		

> Now if I think realistikly, I would love to go back in time and have a better relationship with my dad, now that I am older and am responible for myself I really wish that my dad and I were closer, and I wish I could delete all the hurtfull things that I did and especially said to him and he did to me....he was always kind of an asshole but we always had whatever we wanted financially, I know I love him and he loves me but we cant go without fighting for a second and we havnt been "functioning" right for over 2 years now even tho we live in the same house......ugghhh, sorry I wrote this I just felt good about it.....lol go ahead and make fun of me now!!




I feel the same way with my father.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 13, 2005)

Neal Cassady


----------



## Du (Jan 13, 2005)

Arthur Jones

He was a crazy, but brilliant, guy.


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

I'd hang out with Audrey Hepburn.  A very classy lady.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> I'd hang out with Audrey Hepburn.  A very classy lady.



God damnit!

How could I have not said this...  I love her movies.  Funny Face, Breakfast at Tiffany's, My Fair Lady...  She is actually my dream girl


----------



## Du (Jan 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> God damnit!
> 
> How could I have not said this... I love her movies. Funny Face, Breakfast at Tiffany's, My Fair Lady... She is actually my dream girl


Ummm.... you sure you thinking of the right person?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 13, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ummm.... you sure you thinking of the right person?




Umm.. YES.  Havent you ever seen any of her movies?  I love old films.  Here are some pics:

Breakfast at Tiffanys







And just plain fucking *gorgeous*!


----------



## Du (Jan 13, 2005)

She lived a few towns over from me until she died recently... her house went for millions.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 13, 2005)

got to be the founding fathers, George Washington, John Adams, Thomas Jefferson, even Ben Franklin, but  John Adams would be my first choice,  That guy Jesus would be pretty good too.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm very surprised that no religious figures have been mentioned.


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 13, 2005)

aggies1ut said:
			
		

> I'm very surprised that no religious figures have been mentioned.


God & Jesus aren't religious figures?


----------



## Vieope (Jan 13, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> God & Jesus aren't religious figures?


_God is not very religious. What does he believe in ? Himself? Self-centered bastard..  _


----------



## busyLivin (Jan 13, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _God is not very religious. What does he believe in ? Himself? Self-centered bastard..  _


----------



## BritChick (Jan 13, 2005)

My obvious first choice would be to have my mum back for a day, boy would I have some explaining to do!   

Second choice - Andy Kaufman.


----------



## Du (Jan 13, 2005)

Britchick.


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 13, 2005)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> God & Jesus aren't religious figures?


Oh lol, guess I wasn't paying very close atttention.


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> God damnit!
> 
> How could I have not said this... I love her movies. Funny Face, Breakfast at Tiffany's, My Fair Lady... She is actually my dream girl


Hey hey, she's all mine, hands off!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 15, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> Leonardo Da Vinci.



Leonardo da Vinci could draw a sketch with one hand, and write with the other hand simultaneously.One of the things Leonardo da Vinci was most famous for during the time he lived was his *weight-lifting ability*. He was well- known for his accomplishments as a *strongman*.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 16, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> may I ask why?



He's a legend.

He's arguably one of the most intelligent and innovative people in history.

He's arguably one of the greatest ever artists.

He designed the first robot, designed one of the earliest means of aviation, he took basic cryptography and took it to the next level, he painted some of the most amazing and famous artworks in existence, he lead to Order of Sion for nine years (apparently), he was a pioneer for surgical proceedures, he was a prankster, he never lost his thirst to learn more, he had quite a blatant disregard for authority (and commanded his own quite easily), and he was one of those annoying people who was good at pretty much everything.

Given today's technology, he would have probably been dangerous.

I'd love to sit and have a chat with him over a cup of tea and pick his brains. I don't really care that he batted for the other side, i still think he's awesome.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2005)

TCD said:
			
		

> He's a legend.
> 
> He's arguably one of the most intelligent and innovative people in history.
> 
> ...



I always admired what Michaelangelo and Da Vinci both did. 
You may probably never see anything like them again.


----------



## V Player (Jan 16, 2005)

Ben Hogan.




Or the only girl Ive ever fallen in love with.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Ben Hogan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




In response to what you asked at the other forum....no.
I am not stalking you, it was a coincidence.


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> Or the only girl Ive ever fallen in love with.


Is that Min0?


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2005)




----------



## V Player (Jan 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> In response to what you asked at the other forum....no.
> I am not stalking you, it was a coincidence.


I was j/k....lol.


----------



## V Player (Jan 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Is that Min0?


No. Im not sure what Min0 is but Min0 is married and Ive never met Min0.




Id just like to relive our last date ever. Its something I can never forget.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2005)

I know Hermano.


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> No. Im not sure what Min0 is but Min0 is married and Ive never met Min0.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, it was a joke.


----------



## Robboe (Jan 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I always admired what Michaelangelo and Da Vinci both did.
> You may probably never see anything like them again.



Michaelangelo was the better artist, but Da Vinci was so much more than just a painter.


----------



## V Player (Jan 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Again, it was a joke.


I know.... 


I really have to start using more smilies   





or maybe its my cologne....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2005)

V Player said:
			
		

> I know....
> 
> 
> I really have to start using more smilies
> ...



  You think so......


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

>


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

How about Linda Carter? She is my dream girl!!!


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

No Doubt, Vida Guerra.


----------



## V Player (Jan 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> You think so......


I think so. Maybe I need to change to something with pheromones in it.....


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> How about Linda Carter? She is my dream girl!!!




I don't think they have any sexy pics of her, she very attractive though.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I don't think they have any sexy pics of her, she very attractive though.


I have seen some of her topless, but forgot where. She is "GORGOUS" and my #1 Fantasy woman!!!


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> I don't think they have any sexy pics of her, she very attractive though.


----------



## fantasma62 (Jan 16, 2005)

Sergio Oliva, Carlos Santana, Bill Bellicheck (I hate the Pats, but he's the best coach in all of football)


----------



## Du (Jan 16, 2005)

Yea, Sergo is high on my list too.


----------



## King Silverback (Jan 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

>


GOD Bless you DU510!!!


----------



## SuperFlex (Jan 16, 2005)

Babe Ruth would be my second choice. I'd love to have a HR derby with the Babe. I could take him down... or Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> GOD Bless you DU510!!!


----------



## cappo5150 (Jan 16, 2005)

^that last pic just killed my stiffy.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 16, 2005)

cappo5150 said:
			
		

> ^that last pic just killed my stiffy.


----------



## bio-chem (Jan 17, 2005)

damn, that was a worse shot to the libido than a double dose of m1t, without the benificial effects of muscle growth.


----------



## Flex (Jan 18, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> No Doubt, Vida Guerra.



OMG!  

I   this chick. Look at that ass!


----------



## Flex (Jan 18, 2005)

I STILL can't get over that ass (and how much i wanna be in it)

Man, in all honesty, if i ever slept with that chick, i'd never let her get outta bed, that's for sure.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Jan 18, 2005)

My Mother would be first, my brother Chris second, and my brother Chuck third.  Chris won the coin toss ... but Mom's are always first.

 Out of the celebrated people from history I'd have to go with Ben Franklin. The old boy was a scientist, an   inventor, a   statesman, a   philosopher, a   musician, and an   economist.  The enlightenment from getting into his head would be very fulfilling.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 18, 2005)

On the evil side I would like to get to ask the Son of Sam questions on that summer.


----------

